

New Luis von Ahn project: Learn a language and simultaneously translate the Web - cma
http://duolingo.com/

======
DrPhish
This seems (judging from what I see on the landing page) to be similar to a
technique I used a couple of years ago. I was hired by Japanese broadcaster
NHK to work as a translator during the Vancouver Olympics, and wanted a boot-
camp style training regime to get myself ready. I would use the Wikipedia
random article function to find a page that had not yet been translated into
one language or the other, and then translate that. It was a very good way of
increasing the breadth of my knowledge of Japanese quickly, although it was
VERY time consuming to translate even a short document. It also feels good
because, as the linked page notes, "you create shared value".

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random>
<http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random>

